# Jango: 2' long today! UPDATE!



## Quijibo (Sep 15, 2009)

Jango is officialy 2' long (OL) today! To celabrate, he got his first adult mouse. He's been eating rat pups for awhile, but they were a little smaller than a mouse. It took him awhile to figure out that the pointy end goes first, he kept grabbing the middle and shaking, but he finally got it. He seemed awfull happy afterwards.
He is the biggest baby. About 2 weeks ago, he started to come to the glass as I approached his cage. Now he'll crawl up my arm when I put it in the enclosure. He's always been a sweetheart, but now he's starting to show alot of interest in being held.
He was born around the end of June from Varnyard's Whitey and Jam.

Thank's Bobby, He's a beauty!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' today!*

lookin great gettin big


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' today!*

Baby pic (the day we got him).


----------



## lazyjr52 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' today!*

Wow that some growth. And nice colors on him btw


----------



## whoru (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' today!*

happy birthday JANGO


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*

Oh man what a stunner!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*

man i tell u if i didnt see it for myself i wouldnt believe you lol my nero is getting so big i think he maybe past 2ft lol last measurement was 23" in on friday and he seemed to have grown a bit and about to shed any day now you got a good looking tegu too im still trying to figure?out if my guy was a jam and whitney or roy and purdy lol


----------



## whoru (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*

i feel stupid now for putting up happy birthday well i gusses in a way it is as far as length gose..


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*



whoru said:


> i feel stupid now for putting up happy birthday well i gusses in a way it is as far as length gose..



Don't feel stupid, after re-reading my post, I noticed how easily it could be misread (notice the edits). :doh 

He's been shedding once a week since I got him. If you look carefully you can see a piece of shed still clinging to his hand and his head between his ear and eye. He seems to dig it when I help peel his loose shed while he's sitting on my lap (sorry if I just grossed anyone out). 
He's one fat, happy, growing boy!


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*

And, before anyone asks, NO, I'm not wearing a fur coat in the pic.
Nor do I have silver hair on my back. 
[I do, sometimes, walk on my knuckles and pick things up with my feet, but I've been told that's normal for Irish people]
:grno


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*

Wow! He looks good and is big! Doyou know when he was born and who his parents are?


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*

Sometime around the end of June, the 29th I believe. His parents are Whitey and Jam.


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*

Today he's 28". That's 4" in 11 days. OMG!!!!

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

(The chair he's on is 19" wide)


----------



## reptastic (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Jango: 2' long today!*

Quijibo he is looking good my tegu nero is a lil behind him at 25 in. (measured him this morning) i thought they werent going to get this big til after hibernation lol


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 26, 2009)

Aye. I was planning on building his adult enclosure after Christmas when my house is a little less hectic.. I'm a little busy this time of year. I have 4 kids, one just starting K, with 3 of them and my wife having B-days soon. Looks like I won't be getting much sleep for awhile....
:drool


----------



## HorseCaak (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh my god! Mine is a June hatchling and is no where near that size. She doesn't eat that much. She isn't skinny or anything. Just doesn't eat much and has been sleeping a lot more now. Any advice? I would love if she would eat more and grow bigger!!


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 26, 2009)

All I do is keep him warm and feed him as much as he'll eat. Also, I have him in a part of my basement where he can't see the days getting shorter. I have him on a 3 day food cycle right now. Day 1 is an adult FT mouse. Day 2 is an egg "omelet" with a little crushed Iams dry cat food in it and some shell. I add just enough cat food to flavor it a little. I used this when rehabbing varanids, it worked very well. Day 3 is ground turkey with calcium and cod liver oil added.
Every feeding I give him all the gut-loaded super worms he wants as dessert. He's under a mega-ray with an under tank heater under part or one of his hides. He tends to stay in the heated hide and move to the cooler end of the hide so I took the "cool" hide out.. The rest of the enclosure is usually 75-80 degrees during the day, and around 70 at night. 
As you can see, he's pretty darn happy, but I'll feel better once he's in his big cage.


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 28, 2009)

I noticed something interesting today. I've always been facinated by reptile patterns, their "fingerprints" for lack of a better term. While peeling Jango today(our new ritual where he lies on my lap and I help him with the little left-over shed pieces) I noticed that he is painted. If you look closely, he has what looks like a portrait above his left shoulder. If the portrait was a guy with a shaved head, I'd take it as a sign from god... Maybe it's me as a teenager... :lol:


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 28, 2009)

good size gu. mine is about 26in and a june hatch. She has not been slowing down at all and eating like a champ and then out of no where today she didnt come out of her burrow.
robert


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 29, 2009)

3 months old today and 30"! 
I'm starting to feel like I'm in one of those B Sci-Fi movies where a kid brings home a cute critter and a week later it's poking holes in the ceiling with it's head. Maybe I should change his name to Clifford....


----------



## simon021 (Oct 1, 2009)

That is INSANE growth. I think you have a freak of nature!


----------

